# service above and beyond from Los Vapos



## icantchooseone (Thursday at 18:29)

amazing personalised service from the owner . https://www.losvapos.co.za/


----------



## Viper_SA (Thursday at 18:38)

Vendor reviews posted here: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/los-vapos-retailer-reviews.76961/

Great guy to deal with


----------



## Viper_SA (Thursday at 18:39)

@pascal@losvapos


----------

